# Brewmate hop addition choices



## supertonio (1/3/14)

I have been using brewmate for my beers when using other peoples recipes and when adding hop additions I have been pretty spot on in hitting the same IBUs as the recipe creator.

However, yesterday I have tried to formulate my own recipe and when got to adding any hop additions from 30 mins onwards I wasn't sure when to add them as boil or aroma.

The reason I am asking is that if you add them as boil they add IBU and if you add as aroma they add zero IBU (even if you add an addition at 60mins and update as boil it will still say zero IBU).Should I only be choosing aroma 5mins onwards?

So fellow brewmaters please give me a bit advice about when you use boil/aroma and the overall effect on your recipes.

Thanks


----------

